# State Record Smallie



## Benelliboy1715

There was a new state record SMB caught in SD this weekend. 6lbs 9oz.
photos are on Tony Dean Outdoors website.


----------



## njsimonson

A buddy forwarded them on to me. It's a fat ol' football.


----------



## R y a n

Wow what a pig!

This is the new South Dakota state record smallie...it was taken on Sunday April 27th on Lake Poinsett. The fish weighed 6 pounds, 9 ounces, and was caught by Darin Laue of Castlewood, SD. The bass was 20.75 inches long, had a 17 inch girth around the middle.



















Wow!


----------



## hunter121390

[email protected]


----------



## MallardMayhem21

That thing is a TOAD!!!


----------



## Chinwhiskers

WOW! What a monster. Congrats to the lucky angler.  :beer:


----------



## Southwest Fisher

That is one beautiful bronzeback.

Damn.


----------



## Bagman

O my!


----------



## countryboy

Where`d you catch that monster???


----------



## Rick Acker

Great colors on that pig...I know the ND State record last year looked sickly compared to that one!


----------



## confusedsoul

I caught my proud angler smallie off shore on Poinsett. That lake is full of big smallie's!


----------



## Steelpuck18

wow great catch! what was he using?


----------



## ileddog

I got to see that fatty at my taxidermist. Pictures are impressive but I was truely blown away when I seen the real deal. VERY NICE FISH !!!!!


----------

